
The American System of Tipping Makes No Sense - spking
https://www.theatlantic.com/article/600865/
======
uberman
"Mandatory Tipping" is the service industry equivalent of the mysterious
micro-charges that appear on utility bills, airlines tickets, undercoating on
your car, and unfortunately now in video games. They are simply a way for the
business to make it appear on paper that the price you pay is less than what
it truly is.

I once ate at a restaurant that slipped a three dollar charge on my bill for
ordering via their "table top device", then suggested I add a 25% tip to my
total after tax bill that included the fee for using their tablet.

I personally loath tipping and all other forms of secondary micro-
translations. Please charge me whatever it truly costs including proper
compensation for your staff and make me feel good about using your product.
Asking me to pay via micro-translations makes me feel gross.

